# Phtos



## taha (Aug 15, 2008)

how do i post pics in the thread ?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The instructions are in the ALL ABOUT PIGEON TALK forum. Here you go...

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f9/posting-images-how-to-7005.html


----------



## taha (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for the fast answer


----------

